# LGs work well w/reasonable $



## kev mac (10/6/15)

I have been using LGs for a while on my mods with good results. They have good ratings on charts I've seen. Has any body been using these as an alternative to vt5s or others?


----------



## zadiac (10/6/15)

The Efest 2500mah batteries are re-wrapped LG HE2's. They're good batteries.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (10/6/15)

those LGs are good, HE2 right?. I've run them on a mech @176w and they only got a little bit warm.


----------



## free3dom (10/6/15)

kev mac said:


> I have been using LGs for a while on my mods with good results. They have good ratings on charts I've seen. Has any body been using these as an alternative to vt5s or others?



These are great batteries, but nowhere near the performance of the Sony VTC5 - currently, very few batteries can come close to those in terms of constant amp draw.

The new Efest 2800mAh batteries come pretty close, but there is some confusion as to what exactly their continuous discharge rate actually is.

As long as you don't overdo it the LG HE2 will serve you quite well


----------

